# Dow 9000?



## MARKETWAVES (26 May 2005)

THIS  is my  favorite   daily outlook  view  of  the  Dow Jones 

  If the  Dow  ever breaks  below the  10,000  mark ,  then this  pattern will  look  even  more  dramaytic  than  it  already  does ...  only  time  will  tell  of  course ,  but  this  is  the  premis that I am  watching the  Dw  Jones ...

   This  is   also  ,,,  giving us a look  into  what  could  happen  in  the  precious metals  markets ..

  Silver  is  my  favorite  in  the  group ,  because  of  its pattern  formation ... I  have  already  posted  my  Silver  outlook  a  couple  of  days  ago..

  take  look ......


   Maketwaves.....


TRADE AT YOUR OWN RISK… The purpose of these charts is to point out significant highs and lows based on Fibonacci Retracement lines and Elliot Waves which are highly subjective . This information is for educational purposes and should not be considered trading recommendations . All trading decisions are your own sole responsibility …


----------



## tech/a (26 May 2005)

*Re: DOW 9000 ?*

A large broadening Top Pattern.

You dont see these develope every day/year.

One day this pattern will break either to the up or downside and when it does,youll want to be on in the direction of the break.

Waves your wave count labelling is truely remarkable,love to see an enthusiast at work keep it coming these will be great to continually refer to.


----------



## WaySolid (26 May 2005)

*Re: DOW 9000 ?*

A bit of a skeptic on such patterns when they apply to longer time frames especially.

An interesting book I'm reading at the moment... "The Next Great Bubble Boom" predicts 40k for the Dow by 2009  We all love predictions don't we   Especially when they conform with our own bias (as this one does with my views).


----------



## markrmau (27 May 2005)

*Re: DOW 9000 ?*

Arguably a more bullish view of the same data?


----------



## Smurf1976 (27 May 2005)

*Re: DOW 9000 ?*

Just a point, but the S&P500 has gone effectively nowhere since 1998 and the Dow has done the same since 1999. The market has gone sideways despite the wild swings. The profits have thus been from identifying the CURRENT trend or trading individual stocks rather than relying on the assumption of a secular bull or bear.


----------



## MARKETWAVES (6 June 2005)

*Re: DOW 9000 ?*

* DOW  JONES *   



 AN  UPDATE ....  6-6-05 ......


  The support  line  drawn  here  is  very  significant  .....  can  we  stay  above  10,000  ?......




TRADE AT YOUR OWN RISK… The purpose of these charts is to point out significant highs and lows based on Fibonacci Retracement lines and Elliot Waves which are highly subjective . This information is for educational purposes and should not be considered trading recommendations . All trading decisions are your own sole responsibility …


----------



## MARKETWAVES (14 June 2005)

*Re: DOW 9000 ?*

DOW  JONES 9000 ?

  DOW  JONES ..........  UPDATE .......  OVERBOUGHT ?


----------



## MARKETWAVES (15 June 2005)

*Re: Dow 9000 ?*

DOW JONES  ..........



   WHICH  WAY     ,,,  WILL  THIS  BREAK  ?

 ABOVE  11,0000  OR   BELOW  10,000  .......


----------



## MARKETWAVES (4 July 2005)

*Re: Dow 9000 ?*

AN UP DATE .....


DOW  9000 ?


----------



## tech/a (4 July 2005)

*Re: Dow 9000 ?*

Waves thanks again for the charts.

Dow making higher highs and higher lows.
Really its not showing any decisive move either way.
Currently there are arguements for both Bull and Bear.

Where would you say analysis for each the Bull and Bear 
would be confirmed.


----------

